# Access 2003 Bericht+Internetbild



## ronaldo84 (30. März 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe mal eine Frage. Ist es möglich in einem Accessbericht ein Bild aus dem Internet einzufügen? Ich weiß wie man ein Bild einfügt. Nur kann man dort als Bildquelle keien URL angeben. Ich habe es auch über das MS Webbrowser-Controll versucht. Und dann mittels

```
webbrowser.navigate(url)
```
versucht den absoluten Pfad zum Bild einzugeben. Es kam zwar keine Fehlermeldung, aber das Webbrowser-Controll blieb weiß. In einem Formular klappt der oben genannte Code. 

Danke


----------

